# Cat dicing with death on road.......



## ANNPLUSTWOKITTYCATS (Aug 23, 2009)

We got Grace from a rescue home 4 years ago. She was a house cat and never went outside. After a year or so she started sitting at the back door and wailing to be let out. We debated for ages over this as we live next to a busy road, but she seemed so unhappy indoors. At first she stayed in the garden but now I see her more and more by the side of the road. Last night she laid down in the middle of the road and expected cars to go round her. When I tried to bring her in she was very disobedient and ran off. She is getting more and more difficult to control and she wont let us pick her up, she is fighting alot with other cats/dogs, she constantly refuses to listen to us when we tell her not to do something, is killing the fish in the pond etc........We think it would be better for her if we rehomed her to a much quieter place as I am so worried she is going to get killed on this road. We have another cat who is only a year old and he is starting to follow her everywhere. Im worried he will pick up her bad habits and get run over as he is not so savvy. I feel like we are giving up on her just as she is being naughty, but my partner is adament she is always going to be like this and will only get worse. Any suggestions for improving her behaviour and advice on the whole road dilemna? Thanks.


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Personally, I would be inclined to either make a very large outdoor enclosure, or cat proof the entire garden.
And I know that is easier said than done!*


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Indoor cats are much less responsive to being called, once they are allowed out. Gain her trust.

If she brings you something she has caught (or killed) praise her, you may not like doing it, but this will give her confidence in you. Also, you say you have a rear garden. When you let her go out, use a 'trigger' that calls her back when she is out of sight, shaking treats may help.

Going out for her is a different world and she won't understand the dangers because she has no idea what's happening. Restrict her outings to when your around and reinforce the comeback call whenever she's out of sight.
The more she trusts you the more she'll listen when you tell her 'NO' to the road.
My parents have had this exact problem and came up with this solution. Give her a reason to trust you, use the come back call and you'll be fine. Stick with it and it'll be ok. Good Luck.


----------



## lollipop11 (Aug 31, 2009)

She sounds like a little minx! If I was you I'd enclose your garden - that's what I have done with my two. You've got a few choices for varying budgets:

*Purrfect Fencing* - can be installed freestanding or as an addition to your existing fence. It's quite expensive but I've seen it in action and know it works well - even for my friend who is a breeder and has quite a few naughty and willful bengals! Cost between £390-£1000 approx Cat Fence: Purrfect Cat Enclosures and Cat Fences

*Petsafe International* - this is a radio fence system that requires your cats to wear receiver collars that give them a correction for trying to leave the garden. I have this and it was working fine until a few weeks ago where my adolescent boy cat has figured out how to outrun the system no matter where we position it. However I know quite a few people who have the system and for whom it works fine. I'm currently speaking to the company who sold it to me (Freedom Fencing) and they are helping me to figure out if we can retrain him. If not they've said they'll refund my money. You can buy this from Freedom Fencing from about £290 for one cat and £99 per extra receiver collar. It is available cheaper to buy directly online but you don't get the personal advice service or refund guarantee. Websites are: Freedom Fencing or Buy Direct from Countrystore Direct


*Felisafe* This is an independent guy who has designed and makes fences similar to Purrfect Fencing for a fraction of the price. I only found out about this recently and am going to buy if I can't get the Petsafe fence sorted. When I made an enquiry the guy came back to me quickly and was really helpful with my questions. Seems like he's a genuine cat lover which always helps! Prices are about £145. Website here.

*Katzecure* This is a roller system that fits to the top of your fence/wall to stop the cat getting out. I'm not sure if it works or of pricing - you have to price up all the bits individually. I don't know anyone who has this so can't comment on how effective it is. Website here.

There's also a system called Secur-a-cat but I don't have any contact detail and I don't believe they have a website. If you search these forums there's a phone number for them.

Hopefully this presents you with a few options! Good luck - hopefully she'll calm down in a year or so when she's a bit older. Hoepfully you'll be able to contain her wanderlust until then!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Felisafe looks interesting but it does not give enough information on their website about the product. It seems to be more like secur-a-cat than purrfect fencing (which is american and may be more expensive now the exchange rate isn't so good).


Does it have wire cat proof fencing that goes right to the ground?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

With your older cat being more used to being out it may be harder to make her stay inside unless you are going out. THe run sounds like a fab idea and you could always put something together yourself.
As for your younger cat, you could try putting him on a lead. Theo was on a lead until he was about 18 months old and now doesn't go out unless someone is with him - if I don't stay within sight of him he will come running back to look for me so you might want to try that!


----------



## Danny G (May 25, 2012)

I know this is really old but I have just purchased the Oscillot System for my yard and it works great. My wife has 4 cats and they hate it because they cant roam the neighbourhood like they used to. It is the roller paddle system that attches to the top of the fence.

Oscillot


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

The only sure way of protecting your cats is to cat proof your garden.
Cats will always do what they want to do. You will never stop them from crossing that road.
If they see a leaf blowing along they will chase it also a bird the other side of the road. It's just their nature.
We have cat proofed our garden and did it quite cheaply.
You need 6 foot fencing. Some metal shaped elbows attached to the top of the posts. Then attach Black pond netting along the top of the fence to fixed to the metal elbows, Job done, Cats safe!


----------



## Catghirl (Jul 7, 2011)

Danny G said:


> I know this is really old but I have just purchased the Oscillot System for my yard and it works great. My wife has 4 cats and they hate it because they cant roam the neighbourhood like they used to. It is the roller paddle system that attches to the top of the fence.
> 
> Oscillot


Is this only available in Australia? Looks good. Was it expensive?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Catghirl said:


> Is this only available in Australia? Looks good. Was it expensive?


I think this system is similar to the Oscillot system in the post you were asking about ........ Systems


----------



## Catghirl (Jul 7, 2011)

That's very kind of you buffie. I've already priced the katzecure and it works out about £1.8k for my not so large 50ft x30ft garden. This is too expensive for me so I thought the plasticy type material might be cheaper than the wood as the concept of them not being able to get a foothold on something spinning was worth exploring.

Now that they are a year old since May 9th, Tom is not so bad but Jerry is a little devil at escaping. She is over the bottom of the almost 6ft back fence like lightening and it is very difficult to catch her when she is out. Last time an expectant Alsation was licking his lips when I finally caught her (after an hour) so I need to do something about my garden which does not cost the earth so that they can enjoy it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have you had a look at the sticky at the top of the "cat chat" section.There are a lot of ideas and pics from members cat proofing attempts.You might get some ideas from there.......http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/211361-cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.html Hope you get something sorted soon


----------

